

Software Engineering vs Computer Science - usadream

I am an aspiring Software Engineering(MS) student.
I want to know the difference between a software engineering graduate and Computer Science graduate ?
What is the role of an SE and what is the role of CS?
which among the both have better job opportunities ? or do they both weight the same?
what are the jobs that both of the above are likely to get?
as SE will I be able to enter the realm that a CS student does? And can a SE apply for a job where it says "B.S., M.S., or Ph.D. in Computer Science or equivalent,"?
Thanks
======
sycren
[http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_com...](http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_computer_science_and_software_engineering)

[http://www.cse.concordia.ca/prospectivestudents/softwareengi...](http://www.cse.concordia.ca/prospectivestudents/softwareengineeringvscomputerscience/)

Please realize that it depends what university you go to and how the courses
are taught.

